# Who is your favorite macabre cartoonist?



## DaveintheGrave

I like the new comic you mentioned, but I'm pretty sure it's called "Lio". I'd say that's my favorite one right now.
The kid digs up a dead body to bring to school for show-and-tell, makes his own potions to turn into monsters, etc.
I love it!!


----------



## ChrisW

You're right - Lio. I must have been thinking of Boz Scaggs or something...


----------



## Bilbo

No others to add, but have to cast my vote for Addams. He was the father of the art in my opinion.


----------



## Badger

Gahan Wilson hands down.



"Lio" is drawn by Mark Tatulli. His "Happiness is a Squishy Cephalopod" is a great book.


----------



## spookineer

Probably not macabre by todays standards but my all time favorite is Don Martin. He was strange enough when I was a youngster.


----------



## Lauriebeast

spookineer said:


> Probably not macabre by todays standards but my all time favorite is Don Martin. He was strange enough when I was a youngster.


Hehe.....a relative?


----------



## ChrisW

Heh! Don Martin! I think I still have some of the Signet paperbacks of Don Martin lunacy around somewhere. Nobody could articulate sound effects like him!

Anybody have a line on new talent out there? I've seen some very goth artwork but the names haven't stuck. Even Rob Zombie's artwork has the element of humor mixed with the horrific.


----------



## Eye Gore

I like the Far Side. Makes me laugh.


----------



## RRguy

I like Don Martin. His cartoons were my favorites in Mad Magazine when I was a kid, and I loved his books. But my favorite for dark humor would be Charles Addams.


----------



## nightbeasties

Charles Addams for me as well.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

To me the work of Edward Gorey is the ultimate in both dark humor and illustration. For a start you should check out _"The GashlyCrumb Tinies"_ He has a plethora of fabulous work!!!


----------



## ChrisW

The Halloween Lady said:


> To me the work of Edward Gorey is the ultimate in both dark humor and illustration. For a start you should check out _"The GashlyCrumb Tinies"_ He has a plethora of fabulous work!!!


Boy, talk about being remiss. You're right, Mr. Gorey was a master of the macabre. I just sold a set of mugs decorated with his illustrations on ebay. I've got a few books illustrated by him, along with "Amphigorey"...


----------



## The Halloween Lady

ChrisW said:


> Boy, talk about being remiss. You're right, Mr. Gorey was a master of the macabre. I just sold a set of mugs decorated with his illustrations on ebay. I've got a few books illustrated by him, along with "Amphigorey"...


OMG!!!!! I would have LOVED to have had those mugs.


----------



## RRguy

I forgot about Virgil Partch. He often used dark and even somewhat adult themes. This was much more apparent in his books of cartoons, some works of which he probably couldn't have used with his newspaper comic character, Big George, which had a larger and potentially younger audience. His unusual style, surreal humor and familiar abbreviated signature, VIP, made his cartoons distinctive and eye-catching.


----------



## savagehaunter

Charles Addams and Edward Gorey have my vote.


----------



## Mizerella

Edward Gorey . My grandmother was a huge fan and began it all. His work and humor have always been part of my life as long as I can remember.


----------



## BooBoo

I like David Hartman Sideshow Monkey


----------



## Eviliz

I have to give it up to Addams and Gorey, but I also like a web comic called Para abnormal by Dave Lowe. 

Example 1


Example 2​
Dave also happens to make awesome Halloween props as well so... double points for that.


----------



## RRguy

Just checked out ParaAbnormal. Never saw it before. This is a hoot. Thanks, Eviliz.

BTW where are the props?


----------



## Eviliz

Dave's Halloween and haunt-esque projects can be found here.

http://www.davelowe.blogspot.com/

edit: 

While going through his site again, I was reminded of a prop I SO want to do this year!

Bloody, Dripping, Head Sack How-To


----------



## kprimm

I am really liking this stuff right now check it out.

http://www.toxictoons.com/


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic

Eric Pigors of Toxic Toons.


----------

